# No eggs or dairy



## Easton (Sep 8, 2007)

I have a certain digestive condition called IBS that's prevented me from eating eggs and dairy. I have no problem avoiding these two things when it's lunch or dinner, but I can't think of many options for breakfast. Also, I gave up lactose-free milk the past week and I think my symptoms have eased up since then, so I might give up milk altogether.

As the largest and most important meal of the day, I'd like to try eat something more than a bowl of cereal and fruit. I've been eating cereal in the summer and cream of wheat during the winter months for the past year or so. They never really filled me up. Something with meat would be great.

I'm especially looking for simple potato recipes (tots, or potato pancakes, or just chopped potatoes) since I figure the packaged ones available at supermarkets aren't that healthy.

Any suggestions?

Thanks.


----------



## GotGarlic (Sep 8, 2007)

My DH likes to make quesadillas with cheese and any leftover meat we have; he tried Canadian bacon and didn't really like it, but that's an option. re: meat, I think it's more protein you need rather than meat per se. Having a carb, protein and some fat in the morning will be filling because the fat slows down digestion of the protein, so you stay filling full longer (I think I have that right - might be the other way around).

I like to have a peanut butter and jelly sandwich for breakfast, or sometimes leftovers, and lately I've been drinking cherry juice in the morning.

I don't think there's anything wrong with the refrigerated shredded potatoes in the supermarket, but fried potatoes, for example, aren't that healthy, since they need a good amount of butter to brown properly.


----------



## bethzaring (Sep 8, 2007)

I don't believe there are any food police that makes one eat breakfast foods for breakfast.  At least, I usually do not eat for breakfast, what is commonly thought of as breakfast food.  I scrounge for breakfasts, usually eating leftovers.  Really, any food is game for breakfast, in my book. Pizza is my favorite, or soup and a roll, or mashed potatoes.  Oh i see you specifically mentioned potatoes.  I would make a large pot of mashed potatoes and make potato pancakes from them, add onions and garlic and whatever else goes into potato pancakes.  How about potato soup?  Try googling potato pancake recipes....


----------



## Robo410 (Sep 8, 2007)

mashed potatoes can be made quite nicely without dairy or eggs. cook in salted water with garlic, mash all together and make smooth with either the cooking liquid, now quite starchy and well seasoned, or with broth of choice.  When cold, make patties and fry in a pan, now or next day.  They will be very tasty.  THe traditional English grilled tomato is also wonderful with breakfast and that potato cake, as would be some beans , they make veggie ones, pork n ones and refried ones, all colors...and I think they are great for breakfast with sausage or bacon, or smokey fish like kippers.  Lots of breakfast items out there without eggs or dairy.


----------



## auntdot (Sep 8, 2007)

I am with the 'eat what you like whatever the time of day' crowd.

Was basically raised that way because my sister and I did not like breakfast foods and our parents (who were saints) figured out that a hamburger at 7 AM would certainly not kill anyone.  

Then working different jobs and different shifts I got used to eating whatever I felt like whatever the time. Love to stop at a diner at three in the morning and having the blue plate special, or ordering fried eggs at three in the afternoon.

Sorry about your food restrictions but don't think breakfast has to be 'breakfast food'. 

Abandoning the idea of breakfast foods can be very liberating.

Good luck.


----------



## jpmcgrew (Sep 8, 2007)

As far as dairy goes you should try soy products the soy milks are great I love vanilla soy milk and tofu is great in alot of recipes.Go here and look up recipesSilk Soymilk Home Page soy has come a long way in taste since it first hit the markets years ago


----------



## Barb L. (Sep 9, 2007)

My DH doesn't care for eggs, before we were married and on the road he would order BLT for breakfast all the time.


----------



## GotGarlic (Sep 9, 2007)

Can you eat no dairy at all, or just dairy with lactose? Yogurt has lactose, but it also has the enzyme that helps digest it, so here's another idea - vanilla yogurt, drained of excess liquid (put in a cheesecloth-lined strainer over a bowl), with chopped fresh or dried fruit mixed in, topped with honey and nuts.

In Turkey, I fell in love with the standard breakfast: "The standard Turkish breakfast includes bread, butter, jam and/or honey, olives, tomatoes, cucumbers, cheese, yogurt, preserved meat, fruit juice, perhaps eggs, and tea or coffee." That's also where I first had the yogurt concoction above. Very healthy eaters


----------



## Claire (Sep 21, 2007)

I'm with those who say to forget so-called breakfast foods.  Many years ago (honestly, when I was in high school, when the dinosaurs roamed) I learned I like soup for breakfast.  Then later I discovered I like pasta for breakfast.  I've always disliked milk (love every other milk product known to mankind), and eggs are OK .... at lunch or supper, not first thing in the morning.  So I go with soup or pasta when I need breakfast.  

If you want to be more traditional, how about a bacon or sausage sandwich, on an English muffin, biscuit, toast, croissant.  

For many who cannot tolerate some milk forms, others work.  In other words, for some fresher milk products irritate, while aged forms (parmesan, etc) are OK.  And vice-versa.  I've had friends who swear by OTC pills they take before they want to indulge in a pizza.  It depends on how severe your problem is.


----------



## Deeblock (Sep 21, 2007)

Occasionally, I will make a tomato and mayo sandwich for breakfast, lunch, or dinner. Slice up some fresh tomato's, then cover them with olive oil, salt, pepper, oregano, and put them on toasted or non-toasted bread. I usually add some lite mayonnaise to the bread, it adds a little flavor (saltiness) to the sandwich. 

I usually like having a large breakfast with meat involved somewhere, but that doesn't always happen, and this is a good substitute if you like tomato's.


----------



## Ezekiell (Oct 5, 2007)

I highly recommend Budwig Cream w/ silky tofu (soft tofu)/ I'm lactose intolerant myself and this is what I eat for breakfast. Very healthy

replace the cottage cheese with silky tofu and keep all the other ingredients

If you cannot find the recipe on the net, PM me


----------

